# Touche fn, concrètement



## Jalabert (24 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens de passer de PC à iMac (entrée de gamme 2011).
Mon clavier comporte la touche " fn ".

A quoi sert-elle en vrai ?!

D'avance merci,
Jalabert.


----------



## Gunners66 (24 Août 2011)

J'aimerai bien savoir moi aussi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Rien de plus simple : la touche fn est un modificateur : on l'associe à d'autres touches dans certains raccourcis.


Allons à la source du savoir : 


http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1343?viewlocale=fr_FR




​


----------



## Larme (24 Août 2011)

En bref, par défaut, si vous faites F1 ou F2, ça devrait réduire la luminosité de votre écran (sur les Macs récents, en fonction de votre machine évidemment)...
_Fn+F1_, ça donne la touche _F1_.
Etc.
Si vous préférez avoir recours à FX plutôt qu'à la touche du dessin, c'est à régler dans _Pomme/Préférences Systèmes/Clavier/Utiliser les touches F1, F2 et ainsi de suite comme des touches de fonction standard_.
Il y a d'autres commandes qui sont citées dans le lien de _Cratès_ pour Fn.


----------



## Gunners66 (24 Août 2011)

Ok je comprend mieux merci mais je ne vois pas trop l'utilité de l'action fn+ F1,F2.... j'ai regardé sur la liste des raccourci et j'ai pas trouvé grand chose d'intéressant.

J'utilise beaucoup les touches F1,F2... notamment pour la luminosité, le son... a tout hasard ne serait-il pas possible de pouvoir personnaliser la combinaison de touches (fn+F1...) à notre guise?

Comme par exemple sur PC F2 sert à renommer,F5 à actualiser (ça me manque d'ailleurs) ce qui deviendrai vraiment plus pratique.


----------

